# Gentoo + Lenovo S10-3

## ibaF

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei mein Notebook durch ein Netbook, und zwar ein Lenovo S10-3 (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0043M5AYC/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A11R4J71X0EKN2) zu ersetzen.

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob es da irgendwelche Probleme mit Gentoo geben könnte.

Laut dem Gentoo Wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lenovo_Ideapad_S10e sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Gibt es von eurer Seite aus irgendwelche Tipps oder Empfehlungen?

Mir ist halt wichtig, das alles von Haus aus funktioniert (vorallem W-Lan).

lg,

Fabi

----------

## Schnulli

 *ibaF wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mein Notebook durch ein Netbook, und zwar ein Lenovo S10-3 (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0043M5AYC/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A11R4J71X0EKN2) zu ersetzen.
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob es da irgendwelche Probleme mit Gentoo geben könnte.
> ...

 

Moin,

sollte sauber laufen, am WE haben wir ein baugleiches mit Gentoo bestückt.

Tip: Use Flags >>  -kde gnome xfce

makeopts -j1 setzen da die Kisten gerne sehr warm werden wenn du alle cpu´s nutzt ^^

KDE mag Atomi´s und Intel GMA Grakas nicht so wirklich, die Performance ist nicht wirklich prickelnd, am besten lief es bei uns immer mit XFCE

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> KDE mag Atomi´s und Intel GMA Grakas

 

Eher umgekehrt  :Very Happy: 

Eine Kiste mit einer 1.6ghz CPU und 1gb ram sollte das Unterste Limit für ein volles KDE sein, von Grafikeffekten ist da noch nicht zu reden...

Ein Athlon XP 2200+ oder so wird das KDE auch nicht flüssiger hinbringen...

----------

## Schnulli

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   KDE mag Atomi´s und Intel GMA Grakas 
> 
> Eher umgekehrt 
> 
> Eine Kiste mit einer 1.6ghz CPU und 1gb ram sollte das Unterste Limit für ein volles KDE sein, von Grafikeffekten ist da noch nicht zu reden...
> ...

 

Unsere Erfahrungen haben gezeigt das KDE nicht wirklich prickelnd ist auf Atomi´s, etwas besser wird es mit ION oder Addon Nvidia´s...... evtl. haben wir aber auch ganz andere (höhere) Erwartungen ..... durchaus möglich oder ?

----------

## cryptosteve

Wo es auch immer an der Performance geklemmt hat, aber an der Intelgrafik sollte es in der Tat eher nicht liegen.

----------

## Schnulli

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Wo es auch immer an der Performance geklemmt hat, aber an der Intelgrafik sollte es in der Tat eher nicht liegen.

 

Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Die Intel GMA Grakas  sind nicht die schlechtesten....

Eig. völlig egal, wir setzen auf XFCE, schön schlank, schnell und kann alles was nötig ist und sieht, wenn du willst, fast aus wie ein Redmondscher Desktop... (schüttel). Wir und Kunden die von uns xfce bekommen haben sagen fast alle das selbe.....  was dazu kommt ist das XFCE alle G-Anwendungen kann und wenn man will auch die meisten K-Apps...... was will man mehr..... Lieber ~80MB xfce als ~400MB (und mehr)kde

----------

## manuels

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> was dazu kommt ist das XFCE alle G-Anwendungen kann und wenn man will auch die meisten K-Apps

 Du stellst hier immer Thesen auf...  :Confused: 

Wieso sollten KDE- und Gnome-Anwendungen nicht unter XFCE laufen.

 *Quote:*   

> makeopts -j1 setzen da die Kisten gerne sehr warm werden wenn du alle cpu´s nutzt ^^ 

 Das kann ich bestätigen.

Aus diesem Grunde hab ich mein S10-3 auch wieder zurückgegeben und mir ein Acer Aspire 1420p gekauft, das diese Hitzeentwicklung nicht aufweißt.

edit: quoting-Markup

----------

## Schnulli

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Schnulli wrote:*   was dazu kommt ist das XFCE alle G-Anwendungen kann und wenn man will auch die meisten K-Apps Du stellst hier immer Thesen auf... 
> 
> Wieso sollten KDE- und Gnome-Anwendungen nicht unter XFCE laufen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   makeopts -j1 setzen da die Kisten gerne sehr warm werden wenn du alle cpu´s nutzt ^^  Das kann ich bestätigen.
> ...

 

hehe

Hi manuels ^^

Les nochmal genau..... xfce kann ....  :Wink: 

aha  :Wink:  ...  Acer sind noch´a Stücklie besser (und billischa)  :Wink: 

Trotzdem röcheln die Netbooks reichlich wenn du die so stresst.... liegt aber alles im normalen Rahmen, du sollst ja keine Terroristen Systeme wie Linux nutzen sonder das W-Zeugs  :Wink: 

----------

## ibaF

@all: erstmal vielen dank für die schnellen und tollen antworten.

Ich hab mir das eigentlich so gedacht, das ich kdebase(-meta) installiere, weil die meisten Tools die ich verwende qt bzw. kde benötigen und als wm/de dann

awesome (oder auch openbox) nehme. So ein einfach windowmanager dürfte ja keine Probleme machen. Oder?

 *Quote:*   

> makeopts -j1 setzen da die Kisten gerne sehr warm werden wenn du alle cpu´s nutzt ^^ 

 

Ich dachte immer das Atom dingens hat eh nur einen   :Embarassed: , hätt ich wohl besser nachlesen müssen...

Welche von Acer könntet ihr mir noch empfehlen?

lg,

Fabi

EDIT: Das Acer Aspire 1420p hat ja nen Celereon....  :Confused: 

----------

## Schnulli

 *ibaF wrote:*   

> @all: erstmal vielen dank für die schnellen und tollen antworten.
> 
> Ich hab mir das eigentlich so gedacht, das ich kdebase(-meta) installiere, weil die meisten Tools die ich verwende qt bzw. kde benötigen und als wm/de dann
> 
> awesome (oder auch openbox) nehme. So ein einfach windowmanager dürfte ja keine Probleme machen. Oder?
> ...

 

Probier mal das hier: Acer Aspire One D255 (ohne nun Werbung machen zu wollen... das Ding funtzt einfach mit Linux)

Ab ca. 219Euronen im Handel zu bekommen und auch ohne Sondermüll Datenträger W..... zu haben

Schon ettliche Male erfolgreich mit Linux bestückt und nie Klagen gekommen..... Wie in der Werbung... "und Herr Meier??..... Läuft!...."  :Wink: 

----------

## ibaF

@Schnulli: 

 *Quote:*   

> Probier mal das hier: Acer Aspire One D255

 

Vielen Dank dafür, das sieht auch sehr nett aus.

Jetzt weiß ich garnicht was ich nehmen soll   :Question:  .

Hmm....

lg,

Fabi

----------

## musv

Ich tipp hier gerade von einem Lenovo Ideapad S12.

makeopts="-j1":

Öhm, ich hab hier makeopts="-j3" und hab damit noch keine Probleme gehabt. Der Atom hat sowieso nur einen Kern. Durch das Hyperthreading werden 2 CPUs angezeigt.

Sofern das S10 halbwegs baugleich mit dem S12 ist, gibt's zumindest bei mir folgende Mängel:

Wlan-Treiber:

Die Wlan-Karte ist eine b43 (14e4:4315). Manchmal  geht das Ding stundenlang perfekt, manchmal kann man jedoch innerhalb von einer Stunde 3x neubooten. rfkill zeigt dann:

```
0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: yes
```

unblock ist nicht. Das Problem ist bekannt, aber scheinbar nicht sicher reproduzierbar. Als Alternative wird der von Broadcom veröffentlichte Treiber (Broadcom-Sta) genannt. Das Teil compiliert nur scheinbar mit >=2.6.36 nicht mehr. 

Leertaste:

Die klemmt. Wenn man nicht zielgenau auf die Mitte der Taste haut, bewegt sich der Cursor keinen einzigen Millimeter.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem S12 eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ich nutz e16 als Windowmanager. Und im normalen Betrieb rennt die Kiste förmlich. 1080p-Filme lassen sich dank Nvidia-ION ruckelfrei abspielen. Das S10 hat allerdings nur 'ne Intel, die bekanntermaßen nur für den Office-Betrieb taugt.

----------

## ibaF

habt ihr x86 oder amd64 genommen?

lg,

Fabi

----------

## Schnulli

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich tipp hier gerade von einem Lenovo Ideapad S12.
> 
> makeopts="-j1":
> 
> Öhm, ich hab hier makeopts="-j3" und hab damit noch keine Probleme gehabt. Der Atom hat sowieso nur einen Kern. Durch das Hyperthreading werden 2 CPUs angezeigt.
> ...

 

Hi musv

das mit den makeopts ist eig. nur sinnvoll bei der Installation oder wenn man solche großen Pakete wie KDE Gnome oder OpenOffice baut..... dann werden die Netbooks nicht ganz so heiß ^^

Yap, WLAN ist so eine Sache..... bei so einigen Netbooks war uns aufgefallen das wenn nicht gleich beim Booten der Taster zum aktivieren des WLAN gedrückt wurde es im Betrieb grausame Pobleme gab. Am schlimmsten war es... ich meine es waren MiniPCIe WLAN Karten von Atheros die den a/g/g/n Mod unterstützen...... Damals hatten wir schnell herausgefunden das es am Treiber lag. imo kann ich dazu weniger sagen weil solche Karten selten im Umlauf sind. Bei der Broadcom sind imo ähnliche Sympthome vorhanden. Hier ist uns aufgefallen das es auch davon abhängig ist welche Chips an den Accesspoints eingesetzt werden... mal gehts mal nicht... am schlimmsten war es bei Dlink AP´s bei AVM ging das so la-la aber alles nicht so stabil das man damit zufrieden sein kann...... Wir vermuten das es mal wieder irgendwelche Probleme und Unterschiede bei den Modulationsverfahren der einzelnen Hersteller gibt. Wo es eig immer sauber lief war bei Realtek und TPLink  AP´s.. scheinbar sind die so "breitbandig" das eh alles mit denen reden kann ^^

Das mit der Leertaste ist vermutlich ein Konstruktions Problem..... ärgerlich, aber man gewöhnt sich daran ^^

Yap..... Windowmaker oder Xfce und mit Nvidia oder ION rennt das wie sonstwas, aber auch sehr gei** mit der GMA. Die GMA hat bei 1080 so ihre Probleme... aber... wenn du lange genug feilst, dann kannst du auch da 1080 schauen..... Aus internen Infos von Intel kann man vermuten das es neue Treiber Releases geben soll die deutlich besser sind... es liegt eig. nicht an der GMA Graka... der Support und Treiber ist der Flaschenhals..... noch....

Nochn Tip... die Netbooks sind 32Bit..... also entsprechendes System/Flags nutzen.... Was dazu kommt ist, das man so einiges im Kernel anpassen muß damit die Netboosk wirklich gei** rennen.... das ist sehr viel feinarbeit. Imo legen wir uns die Karten wie wir unter Gentoo die Kernel für Atomi´s optimieren können und das Volk damit zum Staunen *grins*  GCC 4.5.x fehlt uns eig. dafür ^^

 fabi hat da völlig Recht... 32Bit/x86 = Netbooks auf dem EU Makrt......... in Asien gibt es längst Multicore_64 Netbooks.... ist also die Frage warum hier noch nicht.

Noch´n Tip zum Kernel bauen..... Inst normal mit Menuconfig.... und dann optimieren mit xconfig oder gconfig über die GUI... da hat man einiges mehr zur Auswahl und kann fein-tunen  :Wink: 

sersLast edited by Schnulli on Wed Mar 09, 2011 12:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ibaF

 *Quote:*   

> Was dazu kommt ist, das man so einiges im Kernel anpassen muß damit die Netboosk wirklich gei** rennen.... das ist sehr viel feinarbeit.

 

was wäre das z.B.?

gibt es da vielleicht ein tut dafür?

lg,

Fabi

----------

## Schnulli

 *ibaF wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Was dazu kommt ist, das man so einiges im Kernel anpassen muß damit die Netboosk wirklich gei** rennen.... das ist sehr viel feinarbeit. 
> 
> was wäre das z.B.?
> 
> gibt es da vielleicht ein tut dafür?
> ...

 

Hi fabi,

ist einiges... wie gesagt legen wir uns (ich bin nicht alleine) die Karten wie wir es auf Gentoo am besten und natürlich stabil zum laufen bekommen.... wenn der erste Netbook und x86_64 Kern so rennt das wir sagen können OK.... Beta Testen... dann sorgen wir natürlich dafür das alle bei Gentoo (ausdrücklich >>> GENTOO und nicht Ubu oder MDV... auf die sind wir schwerst sauer und deshalb zu Gentoo übergelaufen *grins*)

Also.. wenn wir den 36 o. 37 Kern stable am Start haben... habt ihr ihn den auch incl. der Conf für -march=atom, Gentoo verhält sich ein wenig anders und Atmet viel freier als die zerwurschteteln Distris wo wir her kommen.....   :Wink: 

Bitte um etwas Geduld..... wir sind noch ein wenig eingerostet auf Gentoo ....noch ^^

Bei Gentoo sind es so viele Sachen und Dinge die plötzlich wieder gehen, wenn man will... haaaach iss ja wie im Paradies hier, erstmal alles durchprobieren *grins*  ^^

Der Knackpunkt ist eig. GCC 4.5.x ab der Ver wird die Arch Atom sauber unterstützt....  Also nun die Frage wann Gentoo GCC 4.5.x als stable setzt und  es genutzt werden kann.... ja wann denn nu endlich hehe , wir warten  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> Also nun die Frage wann Gentoo GCC 4.5.x als stable setzt und  es genutzt werden kann.... ja wann denn nu endlich hehe , wir warten 

 

bugs.gentoo.org -> GCC stable ->

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357479

 *Quote:*   

> Tip: Use Flags >> -kde gnome xfce

 

USE="xfce" existiert nicht.

Und wenn du auf ein schlankes System setzt, würde ich auch -gtk, -gnome und -xfce (welches es ja nicht gibt, außer vllt. lokal in einem xfce-Overlay) setzen.

Wenn ein Paket gnome braucht, kann man das nicht per USE-Flag auswählen, die Anhängigkeit ist dann Fix.

USE="gnome" aktiviert meist die Konfigurationsmöglichkeit eines Programms über gconf, in manchen Fällen gibts Unterstützung für gvfs.

USE="gtk" baut optionale Gui-Frontends, was nicht wirklich immer und überall notwendig ist (brauchst du wirklich git mit gtk-Frontend, wenn du es nur für manche live-ebuilds brauchst?). (Du hast gtk nicht aufgeführt, aber nehme an du empfiehlst auch USE="-qt4 gtk").

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> Der Knackpunkt ist eig. GCC 4.5.x ab der Ver wird die Arch Atom sauber unterstützt.... Also nun die Frage wann Gentoo GCC 4.5.x als stable setzt und es genutzt werden kann.... 

 

Wann gcc-4.5 als stable markiert wird kann ich dir nicht sagen, doch ich meine du solltest ihn ruhig mal testen  :Wink: 

Ich nutze ihn hier seit etwa November, und das bisher ohne Probleme.

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> xconfig oder gconfig über die GUI... da hat man einiges mehr zur Auswahl und kann fein-tunen

 

Die GUI-Configs haben mehr Optionen? Die sind nur umständlicher zu bedienen und die Suche in der QT-Oberfläche is n Witz...

----------

## Josef.95

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   xconfig oder gconfig über die GUI... da hat man einiges mehr zur Auswahl und kann fein-tunen 
> 
> Die GUI-Configs haben mehr Optionen? Die sind nur umständlicher zu bedienen und die Suche in der QT-Oberfläche is n Witz...

 

Jo, sehe ich auch so...

Mein Favorit ist zZt nconfig

(gibt es ab etwa >=2.6.35)

----------

## ibaF

 *Quote:*   

> wenn der erste Netbook und x86_64 Kern so rennt das wir sagen können OK

 

wie, wird der kernel dann verteilt?

das versteh ich dann nicht, oder ist das dann nur ein profil?

ich hab bei den USE-Flags eher an sowas : 

```
USE="kde -gnome qt4 -gtk"
```

, ähnlich wie auf dem desktop gedacht.

Da ich ja wie gesagt gerne einige kde tolls nutzen möchte.

EDIT: Soll ich jetzt 32-bit oder 64-bit nehmen? Weil die Intel Atom Teile können ja 64-bit.

lg,

Fabi

----------

## doedel

Wenn eine CPU 64bit kann, sollte man die auch verwenden. Wär verschenkte Leistung. "Schneller" wird er nicht immer laufen, aber bei manchen Anwendungen fällts schon ins Gewicht.

Nimm ein amd64 desktop Profil.

----------

## ibaF

woher bekomm ich eigentlich für awesome eine akkuanzeige?

Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?

lg,

Fabi

----------

## Schnulli

OK, war ein wenig irreführend was ich da sagte...

das amd64 Image verwenden aber nachträglich dann den Kern tunen und anpassen Richtung 32 Bit.... (gilt NUR für Netbooks.... alle Boards mit Multicore, ist "echtes x86_64" -march=core2 .... -mtune=generic )

Bei der Install die Cflags der Wiki setzen, passend zur CPU  (finde den Link gerade nicht wieder.. hilft wer aus?)

Als Akku Status.... hmmm Arch hat da was, da:

http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=37275

Dachtest Du an so etwas ?

Allerdings sollte man glaube ich sagen das es nicht immer sehr zuverlassig ist was die div. Akku Statusanzeigen einem so vorgaukeln, das liegt am Board, Bios, ACPI  und so weiter... Nennen wir es einfach ein "grobes Schätzeisen" ^^

----------

## Schnulli

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Schnulli wrote:*   Der Knackpunkt ist eig. GCC 4.5.x ab der Ver wird die Arch Atom sauber unterstützt.... Also nun die Frage wann Gentoo GCC 4.5.x als stable setzt und es genutzt werden kann....  
> 
> Wann gcc-4.5 als stable markiert wird kann ich dir nicht sagen, doch ich meine du solltest ihn ruhig mal testen 
> 
> Ich nutze ihn hier seit etwa November, und das bisher ohne Probleme.

 

Hi Josef..... 

schon dabei.... HÖLLE.... hardened...... aber... so ist die Langeweile endlich verflogen ^^

Warten wirs ab was dabei raus kommt..... was ich so von den /en/ Jungs höre ist mehr als viel versprechend, schön wärs ja wenn wir endlich damit loslegen könnten, ein echter Schritt nach vorne.

----------

## Schnulli

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *doedel wrote:*    *Quote:*   xconfig oder gconfig über die GUI... da hat man einiges mehr zur Auswahl und kann fein-tunen 
> 
> Die GUI-Configs haben mehr Optionen? Die sind nur umständlicher zu bedienen und die Suche in der QT-Oberfläche is n Witz... 
> 
> Jo, sehe ich auch so...
> ...

 

naja.. ich sagte ja nicht das es "leichter" ist

nconfig??? oh?? gleich mal antesten, danke für den Tip

----------

## Schnulli

 *ibaF wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   wenn der erste Netbook und x86_64 Kern so rennt das wir sagen können OK 
> 
> wie, wird der kernel dann verteilt?
> 
> das versteh ich dann nicht, oder ist das dann nur ein profil?
> ...

 

ibaf 

-JA

wenn wir sagen können das der Kern sauber rennt dann gibs den Kern incl Conf für die Familie Gentoo frei Haus.....

Schluß mit Lustig für UBU und MDV.. SO ! ^^

(Ausnahme.... das was wir als Enterprise und Net dazu gestrickt haben gibs nich ^^ )

Ich glaube ich sollte noch anmerken das ich vom 2.6.36- Kern nicht so ganz überzeugt bin....... der ist irgendwie ein wenig "klapperig" unterwegs und es fehlen noch einige Patche... das nur am Rande und für fast alle Desk User zu vernachlässigen

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Nennen wir es einfach ein "grobes Schätzeisen" ^^

 

Wenn mein jetziges Thinkpad sagt noch 4 Minuten, dann ist in 4 Minuten schluss - bei zwei Stunden nich anders, vorrausgesetzt Belastung auf den Akku bleibt gleich.

Bei meinen Vorgängern (Asus X50, (Medion) Akoya irgendwas und P3 Medion), war das auch immer sehr genau. Zum Schätzeisen wirds immer dann, wenn die Belastung nicht gleich bleibt. Er muss ja mit  "Last Momentan"," Status Momentan" und "vergangene Zeit " rechnen.

----------

## Schnulli

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nennen wir es einfach ein "grobes Schätzeisen" ^^ 
> 
> Wenn mein jetziges Thinkpad sagt noch 4 Minuten, dann ist in 4 Minuten schluss - bei zwei Stunden nich anders, vorrausgesetzt Belastung auf den Akku bleibt gleich.
> 
> Bei meinen Vorgängern (Asus X50, (Medion) Akoya irgendwas und P3 Medion), war das auch immer sehr genau. Zum Schätzeisen wirds immer dann, wenn die Belastung nicht gleich bleibt. Er muss ja mit  "Last Momentan"," Status Momentan" und "vergangene Zeit " rechnen.

 

hehe ^^

ähnlich auf so einer alten Medion Gurke.... da sagt er nach 3-5Min das der Akku leer ist und es rennt dann doch noch eine Stunde.....

wirklich verlässlich ist es auf keinem Net/Notebook... wie auch wenn der Verbrauch ständig variiert.... ein Schätzeisen halt. 

Ich sage immer, wenns ausgeht ist der Akku leer   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

 und wenn Du als User zu deppert bist deine Arbeit regelmäßig zu speichern hasste selbst Schuld... alles andere baut sich von alleine wieder auf

----------

## franzf

Auf nem Lenovo SL510 funktioniert die Batterieanzeige auch perfekt.

Hier braucht es seit upower ein funktionierendes /sys-Intrerface fürs ACPI, was bei obigem Laptop erst seit linux-2.6.37 gegeben ist.

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> und wenn Du als User zu deppert bist deine Arbeit regelmäßig zu speichern hasste selbst Schuld... alles andere baut sich von alleine wieder auf

 

und wenn der Admin zu deppert ist, Suspend to Disk ordentlich einzurichten, so dass der User nur ein Script zu aktivieren braucht (oder am besten gleich default ist), welches bei <5min. Restlaufzeit gnadenlos suspended, haste aufsässige User  :Razz: 

----------

## Schnulli

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Auf nem Lenovo SL510 funktioniert die Batterieanzeige auch perfekt.
> 
> Hier braucht es seit upower ein funktionierendes /sys-Intrerface fürs ACPI, was bei obigem Laptop erst seit linux-2.6.37 gegeben ist.
> 
>  *Schnulli wrote:*   und wenn Du als User zu deppert bist deine Arbeit regelmäßig zu speichern hasste selbst Schuld... alles andere baut sich von alleine wieder auf 
> ...

 

Nuja.. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.... 

rofl...... du redest also gerade von einem Plaggiat studiertem Admin?? .... jaaa... die solls geben, viele sogar..... die haben aber mitlerweile eine sehr kurze Halbwertzeit in den Unternehmen ^^ ... kann man das jetzt rein thematisch mit der Akku Anzeige vergleichen ??^^ (bitte nicht schimpfe weil ich läster hehehe)

Aber du redest ja hier von Dingen und Sachen, so rein spekulativ angenommen, die bei W-Dings undenkbar sind

----------

## musv

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> Windowmaker oder Xfce und mit Nvidia oder ION rennt das wie sonstwas, aber auch sehr gei** mit der GMA. Die GMA hat bei 1080 so ihre Probleme... aber... wenn du lange genug feilst, dann kannst du auch da 1080 schauen..... Aus internen Infos von Intel kann man vermuten das es neue Treiber Releases geben soll die deutlich besser sind... es liegt eig. nicht an der GMA Graka... der Support und Treiber ist der Flaschenhals..... noch....

 

Windowmaker hab ich mal vor 8 Jahren benutzt. Ich finde, der ist irgendwo in der Zeit stehengeblieben. Aber naja, ist jedem seine Entscheidung.

Und nein, bei der Intel ist nicht der Treiber der Flaschenhals. Intel-Onboard-Grakas (945) bringen einfach die Leistung einer ION nicht. Die ION ist die Chip-Onboardversion einer Geforce 9400. 

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

>  GCC 4.5.x fehlt uns eig. dafür ^^

 

Ach, der wurde wieder abgeschafft? Ich hab den eigentlich schon seit Monaten im Einsatz. 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> USE="gtk" baut optionale Gui-Frontends, was nicht wirklich immer und überall notwendig ist (brauchst du wirklich git mit gtk-Frontend, wenn du es nur für manche live-ebuilds brauchst?)

 

Ich hab bei mir als Use-Flags "-gnome gtk". Gnome will ich nicht. GTK wird aber für einige Anwendungen (geeqie, Gimp) sowieso benötigt. Da richtet mir die optionale GTK-Gui jetzt auch keine Zumüll- oder Performanceprobleme bei den restlichen Paketen mehr an. Und zu Deinem Beispiel git. Ich hatte git bisher nur als Overlay-Bezugsquelle im Einsatz. Das GTK-Frontend ist für mich da zwar nutzlos. Aber deswegen braucht Git bei der Installation jetzt auch keine 10 min mehr Zeit. Von daher ist das für mich vernachlässigbar. Es ändert nichts an der Systemperformance.

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Die [xconfig] sind nur umständlicher zu bedienen und die Suche in der QT-Oberfläche is n Witz...

 

Auf xconfig möchte ich nicht verzichten. Und auch die Suche, die von den Suchergebnissen her der menuconfig-Suche entspricht, find ich genial, da zusätzlich noch deaktivierte Optionen (grau) angezeigt werden und man mit einem Klick gleich an die entsprechende Stelle springen kann. Außerdem wird gleich noch der Hilfetext angezeigt. Menuconfig nehm ich nur, wenn ich mal schnell eine mir bekannte Option ändern will und ich weiß, wo diese Option genau steht. 

nconfig kenn ich noch nicht, werd ich aber mal probieren.

 *ibaF wrote:*   

> Soll ich jetzt 32-bit oder 64-bit nehmen? Weil die Intel Atom Teile können ja 64-bit.

 

Das bezweifel ich. Mein Lenovo S12 hat einen N270 drin, der kann nur 32bit. Und im S10 steckt laut Amazon dieselbe CPU.

Welche CPU 32bit und welche 64bit kann, erfährst du hier:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microprocessors

----------

## Schnulli

HI @musv

yap, Windowsmaker ist irgendwo in der Entwicklung stehengeblieben... nicht mehr zeitgemäß meine ich, aber das ist geschmackssache, der eine mag es, andere nicht (dazu gehöre ich auch)

Grundsätzlich sind die GMA Graks nicht die schlechtesten, die können schon etwas, halt aine "erscwhingliche onboard Lösung" 

Jubb, die onboard ION´s versprechen viel sind aber ein wenig sehr enttäuschend, es bringt zwar "etwas" mehr aber wenn man sich dann den Mehrpreis und Leistungsgewinn ansieht ist es sogar eine schlechte Lösung im direkten Vergleich zur "nur" GMA Graka.....

Besser sieht das aus mit den PCIe x1 Nvidia´s , ist zwar auch nur ein quasi "Addon" aber der Leistungsgewinn und Preis stimmt schon in etwa.

Als Vergleich, die ION und GT218(veraltet, aktuell sind es GT220, nur im D-Handel nicht zu bekommen) Onboard ION und GT218 wie z.B. die von Zotac sind vergleichbar mit der "alten" GT 9400 Baureihe, die neueren GT220 sind in etwa mit der GT9600 vergleichbar. Man sollte auch dazu sagen das die Addon x1 bis zu 30W Leistung benötigt, auch wenn sie als passiv deklariert wird. Also auf ein entsprechend großes Netzteil achten.

Noch als kleinen HInweis für die, die darüber nachdenken eine Nvidia Addon zu erwerben. Es sind, wie immer, einige Anbieter unterwegs die verschleiern das die angebotene Nvidia x1 eine alte Baureihe G210 ist.... das sehen wir leider sehr oft z.B. bei Ebay.... also Vorsicht beim Kauf und genau informieren ! Die GT210 kann weniger als die Onboard ION Lösung....

Als Faustregel: 

GMA Graka = Office PC , 

ION/Nvidia x1 = Light-Gamer und Multimedia PC

G210: http://www.pointofview-online.com/showroom.php?shop_mode=product_detail&product_id=157

GT218: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=807956&checksum=WW%2FIhGY4%2FZ2asEaa8AiRjTAS5AAnT8TJL9A6lU8rMv4%3D&

GT220: http://www.pointofview-online.com/showroom.php?shop_mode=product_detail&product_id=156

Naja... das GCC 4.5 bei Gentoo genutzt werden kann wissen wir ja... ging ja nur darum so ein klein wenig mit dem Zaunpfahl zu winken damit´s endlich als stable gesetzt wird.....

bei xconfig gebe ich dir Recht... ist halt gut (ich kann es noch nicht mit nconfig vergleichen weil ich es noch nicht geschafft habe zu testen)

yap... in D sind ALLE Netbooks 32Bit(alte überteuerte Ladenhüter und Ramsch?? *lol*), auch wenn dann später davon geredet wird das 2 CPU´s verfügbar sind. Die 2. ist eine sogen. "virtuelle CPU" (ist bei Intel schön nach zu lesen was es mit den V-CPU Kernen auf sich hat)

----------

## LinuxTom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ... Suspend to Disk ordentlich einzurichten ...

 

Hast Du da eine schöne Wiki-Seite? Bei meinem MSI-Netbook funktioniert das wirklich prima, doch bei meinem Lenovo R500 nicht wirklich.

----------

## franzf

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   ... Suspend to Disk ordentlich einzurichten ... 
> 
> Hast Du da eine schöne Wiki-Seite? Bei meinem MSI-Netbook funktioniert das wirklich prima, doch bei meinem Lenovo R500 nicht wirklich.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

Kennst du aber sicher schon.

Ich hatte bei dem SL510 Probleme, weil das /sys-interface nicht wollte (nur beim AC-Adapter ONLINE), seit 2.6.37 funktioniert aber wieder alles prächtig.

Ich verwende den kde powerdevil, das sollte aber an der prinzipielen Funktionsfähigkeit vom Suspend nichts ändern.

Eine korrekte swap-Partition hast du ja angegeben? Welchen Kernel verwendest du?

----------

